# Have any Brits moved to Canada



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, my dad moved here from the UK in the late 60's(before my time!), but I suspect that the rules have changed since then.:embarrased1:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If English is your first language, why would you worry about having to take an English test?

*edit: fixed my typo


----------



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

Exactly deacon that's what I don't get


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Why would you really care if you have to take the test. It should be a breeze, and if it isn't you shouldnt get a visa.


----------



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

Exactly foobar I just don't understand why you need to if its your first language and that it costs £120


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

joshcowin said:


> Exactly foobar I just don't understand why you need to if its your first language and that it costs £120


I think you answered your question with the l last two words.

Besides, anyone can claim English as their first lesson, but if they don't take a test how do you know they speak enough English?

It's simply easier to make everyone take the test. They're giving you a visa, how much do you expect them to bend over backwards to make it easier for you? I know it seems silly, but most processes are.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

It's a scam, eh...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want to get permanent residency, I'd suggest starting with a working holiday visa. That gives you 2 years to make sure you're making the right choices and also get things sorted, it's not easy to get PR. Have you got family in Canada? Or a skill/trade/qualification they need?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Phedder said:


> If you want to get permanent residency, I'd suggest starting with a working holiday visa. That gives you 2 years to make sure you're making the right choices and also get things sorted, it's not easy to get PR. Have you got family in Canada? Or a skill/trade/qualification they need?


This is proper advice. 

Have you guys seen this?

This New Dating Site Will Help You Marry a Canadian to Escape Trump | VICE | United States

This website is for Americans who would like to marry a Canadian so they can move here. I wonder if they take Brits too? Worth a shot...
Maple Match


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> This New Dating Site Will Help You Marry a Canadian to Escape Trump | VICE | United States
> 
> This website is for Americans who would like to marry a Canadian so they can move here.


And we're going to make Trump pay for it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> And we're going to make Trump pay for it.


This will be achieved easily by the devaluation of the canadian peso and debt.


----------



## auben (Feb 24, 2018)

what's wrong with britain??? :grin: :laugh2:


----------

